# Accès aux achats musiques depuis l'Apple tv



## stéphane83 (27 Février 2013)

Salut,
Je voulais savoir s'il était possible d'accéder aux achats musiques en streaming depuis l'Apple tv sans iTune match?
Merci.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h38 ----------

Je formule autrement : est ce possible d'accéder à la musique achetée sans souscrire à iTunes Match comme pour les films et séries?
Merci.


----------



## Arlequin (27 Janvier 2016)

peut être qu'en formulant encore autrement ?


----------

